# H: IG infantry, codex W: IG, Vostroyans, Daemons, Ork



## rawrez (Sep 18, 2013)

Hiya All,

I have the following to trade:
About 100 imperial guard guardsmen, with a mixture of Cadian and Catachans.
7 Heavy Weapon Teams varying weaponary
1 Metal Commisar
1 Metal Guardsmen Marbo
Raging Heros kurganvo sisters (female comissars)
I may also have 2 metal Yarricks and a metal Straken
1 OoP last edition codex

What im looking for is:
Codecies newest ed original hardback print if possible:
Astra Militarum
Militarum Temptus
Orks
Chaos Daemons
Khorne Daemonkin
Last ed Daemon Codex.

Models in Priority:
Imperial Guard Vehicles. Anything at all even baneblades.
Vostroyans
Metal Karskins
Chaos Daemons
Ork Anything
Chaos Space Marines

If you have any of the above and are looking for what I have hit me up. I would rather not split up my lot if possible, but hit me up and we shall see.


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have the cadian metal karskin if your interested


----------



## StormBringer328 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a bunch of Orks and Chaos, including Daemonkin book and models. Not looking for anything you listed, though, but would do paypal. Pm if interested.


----------

